

AT&T's “You Will” (1993) - aleyan
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2kfIFDX9kE4

======
schoen
At the time of these ads, someone created a series of Usenet newsgroups whose
names, displayed in a newsreader, spelled out the "YOU WILL":

[http://spaf.cerias.purdue.edu/Yucks/V4/msg00017.html](http://spaf.cerias.purdue.edu/Yucks/V4/msg00017.html)

